# Used to be Rods now Pens



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Well i just thought building rods was addicting. Got anwood lathe awhile ago and made a pen. Then it stsrted.
View attachment 4472609
View attachment 4472613
View attachment 4472609
View attachment 4472607


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking work, Tony.. You're right...it IS addicting...LOL

I musta turned out a thousand or more pens when I had the
bug about 10 years ago.. Had to give it up when my back went
out from spending all day..every day hunched up over the lathe.

Sure miss it.... Still got a lot of wood blanks and antlers on hand
if you want some freebies...

Keep on grinding....jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice looking pens Tony!! 



Jim, I use the pen you made me at least once a week. That pecan wood is as beautiful today as it was when I received it. Don't know how many refills I've gone through.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

It definitely a black hole. Check out this site

PENS


----------

